# digitizing software



## ReneeMarlea (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm looking for opinions on software that may be readily available or more cost effective, that would convert raster into a dst file. I was wondering what other users have tried and liked or disliked about the different packages. 

Thanks-
Renee


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Most of the various embroidery programs have some form of auto-digitizing capabilites. Personally, I haven't had a lot of good results with any I've tried. I can handle small things but any designs I need with a significant amount of work, I have someone else digitize them for me.


----------



## rodsps (Mar 12, 2008)

With Photoshop probably not.
Digitizing requires vector paths either from a program like Corel, Illustrator or a digitizing program itself. As mentioned in the previous post there is no program that does a good conversion.
A regular digitizer draws their paths to make the design sew good and in a particular order. The programs that use art from Corel or Illustrator have mixed results but alot of the time are ok for everyday work, especially if your already creating vector art for other processes (screen print, vinyl cutting, engraving etc)


----------



## make_edit (Jan 25, 2008)

I agree with Rodney. On the subject of price for software, I am afraid that question gets asked a lot. Anything to do with embroidery costs a lot unfortunately. I worked with pulse software which was 10,000 dollars...yuck.


----------



## fdsales (Jul 1, 2007)

Agree w/ other posters also. If you want really good designs that run well, then you have to "digitize from scratch" using your art as a guide, but letting your knowledge of embroidery & digitizing guide you as to what type of stitches to use, density, column width, etc. Best idea is to find a good digitizer, and have an editing program on hand, to make simple edits (adjustments) to a design, and/or add stock lettering, etc. Designs that are simple & basic will work OK on most of the "auto" programs, but then again, sometimes you still have to go back in & adjust density, column width, etc.


----------



## ffokazak (Feb 23, 2006)

Which is a mid range program? 
I cant spend 10 G's, but it seems like there is a TON of options out there. 

Better yet, What are the "Standards"? The FastRIPS if you will, 

Im guessing that the 99$ EBAY programs aint gonna cut it!

Thanks!


----------



## SHALO (Apr 5, 2008)

I use Generations ,baught it for $1800.it works for me .I am doing digitizing for a embroidery shop that i am working for.
It has an auto Digitizer which I rarely use.
and it supports, JPG,PNG,BMP,TIF,EMF,WMFand PCX,
if you need more info let me know.


----------

